# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Конёк-Горбунок.  Сказка Петра Ершова.  Текст и аудио.

## Lampada

*Конёк-Горбунок*.  
Сказка *Петра Павловича Ершова* 
Текст:  http://az.lib.ru/e/ershow_p_p/text_0020.shtml  
Содержание сказки в переводе на английский:   http://stpetersburg-guide.com/folk/gorbunok.shtml    
Читает *Вячеслав Невинный* 
Часть 1.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Часть 2.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02 
Часть 3.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=03 
Часть 4.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=04 
Часть 5.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=05 
Часть 6.  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=06 
Часть 7  http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=07

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Lampada

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gmdun...4449C4DCB3227C   (english subtitles)

----------


## Lampada

*http://english.vvord.ru/tekst-filma/Konyok-Gorbunok/  
The Little Humpbacked Horse * *Translated by L. Zelikoff; N. Giroux * Past the woods and mountains steep,
Past the rolling waters deep,
Where the skies black earth behold,
Lived a peasant weak and old.
Of his sons-and he had three
Eldest sharp was as could be.
Second was nor dull nor bright,
But the third-a fool all right.
But, upon an evil day,
Dire misfortune came their way-
Someone, when the day was through
Took to trampling wheat they grew.
Never had such grief before
Come to visit at their door.
Day and night they sat and thought
How the villain could be caught,
Till at last they understood
Nightly guard would do them good.
You, Ivan just go around.
Watch the field and space abound
We'll lay low and watch this spot-
Soon the loathsome thief be caught!
Stars, stars… one, two, three… 
All night long, I count thee
Four, five, six and... there's seven!
Fingers ten can't count all heaven!
Oh, ho ho-so this is it!
You're the rogue-but wait a bit!
Since you sat me, I confess
I am yours now to possess…
But if you will set me free
Two brave stallions I would give thee
And such handsome steeds I'd bear
As have ne'er been seen, I swear.
And a third I promise you,
Only twelve hands high, with two
Little humps upon his back-Ears-a yard long...
If you wish, why, sell the two,
But, Ivan, whate'er you do,
Part not with the little steed,
Though you be in direst need.
Faithful friend to you he'll be,
Where you go, on land or sea.
So, farewell, IvanFor now I will roam free...-
Not in our fields…hopefully!!!
Log house, stove… all swing around,
No place for their master to lay down!
Where in this hangover dread
Shall I hide my rowdy head ?H
ey, stomp with your foot!
Don’t you worry ‘bout the boot!
Drunks “knee-deep” all seas shall measure
But their heads they do not treasure...
Lord, be merciful and fair!
Just you look what lovely pair
Our young fool has hidden there…
Upon meadows, fields around
At dawn's early hours
From Sun's beard sprinkle down
Rainbow-clad gem showers.
Oh, the field, the field of mine
Roaming free just feels so fine!
Oh, my horses black as night,
With your golden manes so bright!
Did not I look after you?
What foul devil stole you? Who?
Don’t blame devils for their deeds-
Your two brothers stole those steeds.
Yes, your loss is great, I know-
But I'll help you in your woe.
Mount my back-when I say: 'Go',
Hold to me for all you know.
Now, this is a'curious flame.
This could fill six capfuls square!
But no smoke or heat-I swear!
This brings you delight, I gather?!
Nothing but a Fire-Bird's feather.
Yes, Ivan, for your own sake,
Take it not, for in its wake
Many sorrows, many woes
Follow everywhere it goes.
What you say 'bout this or that?
Pass this up? -Oh, I think not!
Many sorrows, many woes
Follow everywhere it goes.
Capital City
Now, there was an old tradition
That, without the Mayor's permission,
Nothing could be bought or sold,
Nor for barter, nor for gold.
As the church-bells called for prayer,
On his palfrey rode the Mayor.
Golden trumpet gaily sounding,
Voice stentorian resounding:
Guests and honest merchants there,
Open up and sell your ware!
You, my watchmen, guard their stalls
Keep the order, squash the brawls!
Then the merchants loudly call,
As each opens up his stall:
"Honest masters-come this way!
See what wares we have today!
”Sables, ferrets… different furs
Pick and choose, you lovely girls!
Here I have the yokes renowned
Saddles and some horsewhips sound!
Tawed reins!
Honey cakes!
Spiced brine apples!
Tasty bakes!
Come young maidens and young lads!
Savor all my gingerbreads!-
Tsar’s approaching!-
Redhead chamberlain ‘side him-
He’s horse keepers’ chief supreme.
Oh dear father!
Oh dear mother!
What a sight they’re to behold
Just to me, you will be sold!
My good people, who
Owns these handsome chargers two?
Tsar, these steeds belong to me.
I'm their owner, too, you see.
Will you sell themto me, say?
No, I'm swapping them today.
What will you be taking, then?
Twice five caps of silver
That I think will make it..ten?
I will give you that, young man!
Brothers, are you not ashamed?
Though you're clev'rer than Ivan,
Still, Ivan's an honest man.
Whatcha looking at, old snake?
Take the steeds, for goodness sake!
Oh, good people, what a show!
I could die just laughing so!
Now, my grooms can't hold those two-
So, there's nothing else to do,
But to come along with me.
I shall issue a decree,
Make you Master of my Horse,
Like a lord, you'll live, of course.
What a wonder! Let it be
I shall serve Your Majesty!
Have I fallen from your grace?
And my job which I embrace?
My displeasure, do observe!
Under Ivan you shall serve!
Take them, Ivan, faithful slave-
To my stable, steeds so brave!
This new upstart brings me malice
I shall drive you out of palace!
Tsar’s Stables
Servant life is sloth and folly.
Chasing pigeons-he is jolly
Steeds well-fed and clean appear
Could some ghost be working here?
Can it be, a goblin sprite
Comes and braids their manes at night?
I will watch my little pet-
He shall bite the bullet yet.
City's covered now by night,
Everyone is sleeping tight.
But no peace will come to me.
Even when I’m tired, see?
I’ll your silky bangs unbraid
With a fine-toothed comb inlaid
Brush your manes and braid'em back
And admire your beauty black.
Oh you, skipping horses mine
You are graceful, you are fine!
But the heart beholds most dear
My humpback who’s always near.
Oh, so that’s what’s going on
With our little fiendish spawn!
This shall be your bitter end,
To the gallows you’ll be sent.
-To confess, O Majesty,
I have dared to come to thee!
Be not angry with thy slave.
Suffer me to speak, I crave.
-Speak without any fibs,
Or the whip will count your ribs.
-All the Court knows it is true,
That Ivan conceals from you
Tis not silver and not gold.
Fire-Bird's feather, Sire…Behold!
And he boasts, as I have heard,
That, did you but say the word,
He could bring the Bird of Fire
To your Royal Chamber, Sire.
-Fetch for me that foolish lad!
Won’t escape my fist-Too bad!
By what law and what decree
Have you from Our Majesty
Hidden what is ours by right?
Yes-the Fire-Bird's feather bright?
‘Bout the feather in my hat…
How could he discover that?
I've no feather-and, how, pray,
Could such wonders come my way?
-What? You dare refute thy Sire?
Look, what I have just acquired!
-Pardon me this once, please do
And I'll lie no more to you.
-You'll be pardoned for the nonce,
Seeing you have sinned but once
You have boasted, as I've heard,
That, did I but say the word,
You could bring the Bird of Fire
To the Chamber of your Sire.
-May the lightning strike my head
If such thing I ever said!
-If you don't acquire this thing
For the Chamber of your king
By my Royal Beard I vow,
I will get you anyhow
And impale you, keep in mind
Off, you serf!
...-with tears blind!
Woe has come to you, indeed-
My advice you did not heed.
Horse of mine, what shall I do?
Help me, oh my Humpback true.
I will say 'twixt you and me-
This is easy as can be.
Service lies ahead, so please
Put your mind, Ivan, at ease.
But whatever shall I do?
Help me, oh my Humpback true.
Telling you in language plain,
We will need the best of grain,
And two troughs. Then, if you please,
Wine, brought in from overseas.
Really, we’ve no time to waste.
And at dawn we must make haste.
Here’s to where the Birds so bright
Flock before the dawn at night.
Water from the stream to drink.
We will catch them here, I think.
These are hellish beings, I swear
Fiery riff-raff everywhere
Oh, my little humpback dear,
Hurry fast, come-do you hear!
-Ivan’s gone long time from here.
-Somewhere lays he drunk, I fear.
Let you down this time, I think,
Broke decrees and did not blink.
Brings me nothing-won't forgive!
Skin the fool-and he won't live!
I am twisting little rope
Lovingly, kid’s noose I grope
Just for his, of all the heads-
He shall test the strength of threads.
Soon, I’ll finish with my noose.
Insult’s gone when he’ll hang loose.
Vile hound, Snout of swine!
May you bow-like twist your spine!
May you choke on birch bark shoe!
May you fall the black earth through!
What have you brought back for me?
Show me! Patience’s not my trait.
Father Tsar, a moment’s wait!
Bid them first, Your Majesty,
Shut the chamber casement tight,
Draw the shades, keep out the light.
Hey, Boyars! You should make haste
I need day with night replaced, 
Shadows by the black embraced.
Call the firemen-and fast!
Or for long I will not last!
Hold him still and hold him tight!
Bind the rascal, bind him right.
Get him, catch him, grab a hold!
Quickly, flee from fowl bold!
Oh how lively you do leap
Come enjoy your peaceful keep!
Vanya, friend, I love you so,
Lightened is my heart, you know.
And, in token of my joy,
Be my Royal Groom, my boy!
You won't always prosper so,
Have such foolish luck-oh no!
I'll get you in trouble, yet!
Yes, I will, my little pet!
In some distant German lands,
Ocean flows along the sands.
As it washes foreign shores,
And it's sailed by merchant moors.
Foreign travelers do swear
Of Tsar-Maiden living there.
She's no common maiden, see-
Daughter to the Sun is she,
Moon’s her brother, I had heard.
And the Maiden, goes the word,
Wears a brightly red half-coat
As she sails her golden boat
And she wields a silver oar,
Steers that boat from shore to shore.
On and off the songs she sings
As she plucks the gusli strings.
I'll get you in trouble, yet!
Yes, I will, my little pet!
Get him, get him, get him clean!
Front and back and in between-
Birch twig switch of leafy green.
One, two-water off duck’s back is dripping.
Good health comes from all this whipping!
And will be our Father mild,
Rosy red like tender child
From the waters boiling wild.
One,two-water off duck’s back is dripping.
Good health comes from all this whipping!
Pour more water from the bowls!
Bring more heat with steaming coals!
One, two-water off duck’s back is dripping
Good health comes from all this whipping
Pour more water from the bowls!
Bring more heat with steaming coals!
Tsar, your Vanya gaily said,
Swearing by your Royal Head,
That he knew this birdie-yes-
So he called her, I confess.
And, O Sire, it's also true
That he bragged to catch her too.
Vanya, let me say
I have been informed today.
People talk – it was just now
That for us, as you did vow,
You could get some “birdie” new-
That’s to say, Tsar-Maiden true.
Oh dear father, I’ve been hexed.
By such gossip I’m perplexed.
You can play your crafty game-
I don’t buy it all the same!
Cut the curtsies, just you see
If you don’t, in short weeks three,
Bring to me Tsar-Maiden Fair
To this Chamber- I do swear:
There’ll be tortures, usual dread.
They will rip you shred to shred.
Turn your gaze ahead, at last
See – the ocean spreading vast
There it is, the whole year round,
This Tsar-Maiden can be found.
This God’s world is full of wonder
Look at all the beauty yonder!
In this lovely silky tent
I my loneliness lament
And for no-one my voice sings
As I nod and pluck my strings
Oh you wild winds, don’t howl
Fall asleep, you beast and fowl
Slumber deep in vales and coves,
Mountains steep and oak tree groves
Master! Slumber quickly shirk!
Tis the time to fix our work!
Oh dear Tsar, it’s time to sing!
And Tsar-Maiden he won’t bring.
Serf has played another trick-
Drive him in a coffin thick.
May you perish hound mean!
May you croak in a ravine!
May you fall into a pond,
When you roam the great beyond!
Matchless Maiden – fair are thee!
Do agree my wife to be!
Since I first had glimpsed at you,
Passion boiled and pierced me through.
Oh, your falcon eyes so bright-
Drive away my sleep at night.
And amidst the light of day
Oh, they torture me, their prey.
Utter but one tender word
All is ready, have you heard?
In the morn’, my Little Light
We shall tie the knot so tight!
-Oh, what need is there to wed?
Single I shall be instead!
-What to do, O Maiden Fair?
Wedding dreams have made me square!
-If you love me truly, bring
Me in three days' time, my ring
Buried in the ocean deep-
-Quick, wake Vanya from his sleep!
Vanya, listen to my order.
Ride your way to ocean's border.
In this ocean, safe and sound
The Tsar-Maiden's ring is found.
If you snatch it from below
I will gift you - head to toe.
-Ever since my first retreat,
I can hardly move my feet.
Back to shore again so soon?
-Want to marry fast, buffoon!
No more arguments, I say-
Now, be off without delay.
They come out into the clearing,
To the ocean Ivan’s steering,
Where, with giant head and tail,
Lies the Monster-Marvel Whale.
These ten years he lies in pain,
Ignorant of how to gain
Pardon, to this very day.
-Oh, his eyes are looking sad
Why this suffering and dread?
-He endures this punishment,
For, without the Lord's consent,
Swallowed he in open sea,
Ten high-masted ships times three.
If he sets them free again,
God will take away his pain.
-May God speed you, gentles two-
Whither bound, and whence are you?
-From the capital we've ridden,
Looking for Tsar-Maid's ring hidden.
Search the seas with all your might-
Bring to us the ring so bright.
-Do you know how long must I
Live in this disgrace, and why?
For what sins I undergo
Of my pain tormenting woe?
-Fine, we'll tell you, Monster-Whale
Why you suffer and you ail.
If you help me get the ring,
Freedom my advice will bring.
Certainly-for friends like you,
There is nothing I won't do.
Peaceful folk, do hear me out!
Christian peasants all about!
If you wish to keep away
From a briny grave today,
Get you gone this minute, now!
Wonders will take place, I vow,
For the sea will seethe and churn!
And the Monster-Whale will turn!
Trouble’s brewing!
Trouble’s coming!
From the Whale we should be running!!!
You’ve endured this torment
Since without Lord’s consent
You've gulped down in open sea
Ten high-masted ships times three.
If you set them free again,
God will take away your pain.
O'er the billows, o'er the sea,
O'er the ocean wide and free,
At the bottom of the world,
Fly our ships with sails unfurled.
Masts are rising higher yet,
Sails from foamy splashes wet,
Villages and forests green,
Native region can be seen.
Tell me, friends, what can I do
In return, or give to you?
From the ocean’s floor I’ll bring
You the lovely Maiden's ring.
-Brought no ring from underneath…
May he rot with all his teeth!
-Thank you kindly, Monster-Whale!
-No, tis you, my friend, I hail!
I'll remember till I die.
What you've done for me–good-bye!
-I can’t lift this heavy chest.
Filled with fiendish hordes for jest
By the wily Monster Whale.
-Mount my back and tightly so
Hold to me for all you know.
Royal bow I give to thee
Ring is found- come and see!
And, forgive my boldness, do,
I just want to marry you.
Yes, I know, but truth be said-
Still-for now we can't be wed.
Why, oh why, Sweet Light of mine?
My soul loves your beauty fine!
I won't wed old man like you!
Grey haired, ugly, toothless, too?
Though you think I may be old
Yet I’m lively and I’m bold.
Look here-you're old and grey-
I am but fifteen today-
You regain your youth anew,
And I'll gladly marry you.
O, dear Maiden, listen here-
One can't be reborn, I fear
If you have no fear of pain,
You will soon be young again.
Listen-early in the morn,
On the palace court-yard lawn,
You must have three cauldrons ready,
Two-on fires burning steady.
Now, the first one must be filled
To the brim, with water chilled,
While the next-with water hot-
Have it boiled there on the spot;
Then, with milk fill up the last,
Heat it, till the milk boils fast.
If you want to marry me,
Young and handsome wish to be,
First you must your robes divest,
Plunge into themilk, undressed.
Next, in boiling water.Then,
In the water cold-and when
You emerge- Oh, Father my,
You’ll be young and handsome guy.
Oh, dear Father, don’t get sad,
Try this trick on our lad.
Cauldrons' magic he should test
If it works, then be my guest.
Listen, now-tomorrow morn
On the palace court-yard lawn,
You, Ivan, must do your best-
These three cauldrons you must test-
First bathe in the milk, my son,
Then the waters, one by one.
Chickens, pigs, and turkeys-yes-
 People scald them, I confess.
A cold bath-why that's quite 
Diff'rent and that’s alright.
As to being boiled alive-
 You can't tempt me-don't you strive.
What? You dare talk back to me? 
Put him under lock and key!
Talk like this-you getting then 
Bread and water regimen!
First you do the cauldron bit 
Then we’ll talk about it.
Better if we never met.
Woes to you, I do regret.
Tsar will be the death of me.
He’ll be boiling me, you see.
God bless you and do not cry-
We will manage, you and I.
I would sooner perish, than
 Leave you in the lurch, Ivan.
Say: Your Gracious Majesty!
Please to send my horse to me
So that I can say good-bye
To my horse before I die.
Now, my lad, go, say your prayers,
Sleep in peace, forget your cares.
Now, undress yourself, my man-
Try the cauldrons best you can.
Oh, allow Your Majesty,
Please to send my horse to me
So that I can say good-bye 
To my horse, before I die.
If the milk does not boil proper,
Water one will be his stopper.
Why are you just staying still?
Wait’s been long-now do my will!
If you have no fear of pain,
You will soon be young again. 
The End

----------

